# The Caroline Ride in Wisconsin



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever gone to this?
http://carolinelionscolorama.com/_wsn/page8.html

I'm planning on going this year. It's Wisconsin's largest trail ride. Last year there were over 1,300 horses.


----------



## cloudy18 (Apr 29, 2008)

It's three hours from us. Hmmm, it would be fun, that's a lot of horses. Maybe too many. Ok, not too many horses, too many people.


----------

